# Lehigh Valley climbing



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there such as a site (similiar to http://www.roberts-1.com/b/u/nj/hills/index.htm) which documents the different climbs in the Lehigh Valley, Pennsylvania area? I visit my brother there from time to time and would like to know of some good climbs in the area.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't know of any web sites as you require but you are not going to have any problems finding plenty of long hard climbs out of Lehigh Valley; that is one hilly area.

Maybe check with the local bike shops.


----------



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

> I visit my brother there from time to time and would like to know of some good climbs in the area.


go to Jim Thorpe, PA


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Had some great climbing when I went to Lehigh: http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/pa/bethlehem/165124645673489642

There's a ton of long, steep climbs in the area -- just hit the terrain map and check it out.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

I know there is a similar list somewhere for Bucks county and I think it also covers part of the Lehigh. There is a ton of good climbing in Lehigh county, but depending on where you will be try to check out Williams Township. This is south of Easton and east of Hellertown and west of the River.

I used to ride with a buddy in that area and it had a high concentration of tough climbs. Very tough!


----------



## unklesocks (May 25, 2009)

I agree with Schmack's location description as I ride there often. It is some of the best road riding around.

Some notable hills in that area are; riding up thru Lehigh University Campus or up Mountain Dr on the other side, Apple St, Crestline Dr, Gaffney Hill Rd, Kickline Rd, Hexenkoph Rd, Buttermilk Rd, Bougher Hill Rd, Funksmill Rd to Haupts Bridge Rd, Lowersaucon Rd (from Springtown) or Lowersaucon Rd to Woodland Rd to Butternut Rd, Riverside Dr to Redington Rd. 

Here are two rides that I do from my home in Bethlehem which have a fair amount of climbing. 

Ride #1
From Bethlehem I cross the Fahy Bridge / New St into South Bethlehem and work my way up through Lehigh University to Mountain Rd. Hang a right on Mountain Rd and continue climbing. Stay to your left at the Y heading up to the top. Pass the entrance to Iacocca Tower Campus and head down. After the stop sign make hyour first left onto Seidersville Rd. When Seidersville Rd starts to make a hard left take the right turn. Then make a quick right onto Creek Rd. Turn left onto Seidersville Rd and follow to stoplight. Go straight thru light (road now becomes High St) and at T turn right onto Raubsville Rd./Easton Rd. Make your first left onto Apple St. and climb. On your decent look for Alpine Dr when you start to level off and turn right. Then turn right onto Lower Saucon Rd. Make a quick left on Crestline – climb. At top, turn left onto Williams Church. Make a left onto Raubsville Rd. Then a quick right onto Hexenkoph – climb. Left on Kickline – continue climb. Then left onto Buttermilk. Turn right onto Gaffney Hill Rd (has a short step climb at the peak). Turn right onto Cedarpress Rd. Right Morgan Hill Rd. Quick Right Hexenkoph Rd – climb. Right Raubsville Rd/Easton Rd (flat with wide shoulder although speed limit is 55 so hammer this sprint). Turn right Lower Saucon Rd - climb. Right Woodland Rd - climb. Left Butternut – climb. Left Kickline. Left Buttermilk. Left Valley View. Straight onto Applebutter Rd (short steady climb followed by a couple miles of downhill). At T go right Shimersville Rd/Riverside Dr. Left Main St over bridge to Freemansburg. Left on Monroe St – short step climb. Left Cambria St which turns into Market St. Continue back to Bethlehem.

Ride #2
Take Market St east out of Bethlehem. Go straight thru the light at Stefko Blvd and continue on Market St. When the road starts to turn to the left and go up hill make the first right (should still be Market St.) Go up the short steep hill and down the other side. Turn right onto Main St and go over the bridge. Turn left after crossing the bridge onto Riverside Dr(eventually turns into Redington Rd). This will take you into Steel City where they do the motorcycle hill climb. This road becomes one way (in your direction) and follows the river for a little bit along the cliffs. Then it will turn into a steady climb. At the end of the climb turn right onto Lower Saucon Rd. Turn left on to Buttermilk. Turn left onto Texas – climb. Turn Right onto Morgan Hill – down hill. Turn left onto Browns Dr. Turn right onto Deemer. Right Raubsville Rd. Quick left Kressman Rd. Right Coffeetown Rd – climb. Left Bougherhill Rd – steep climb. Coming back down Bougherhill Rd go left at the T onto County Line. Make first right onto Sunnyside (I don’t think there is a road sign). Right Spring Hill Rd. Left Durham Rd. Right Dogwood Lane (sharp right near bottom of step down hill). Left Funksmill Rd - slight steady up hill. Right Haupts Bridge rd – steep climb. At the top take Bergstresser Dr. Right onto Wassergass. Left onto Crestline – down hill. Right Lower Saucon. Quick left Alpine Dr – short steep climb. Left Apple St – steady climb. Then follow the directions from the ride above (Bethlehem to Apple St) in reverse to get back to Bethlehem. Note you will be climbing South Mountain on your way back.

These are just two rides I do from Bethlehem (probably my favorites) that have lots of climbing and almost no traffic once you get out of Bethlehem. You can extend these by going south across 212 via Durham Rd or by taking Sherers hill Rd into Reiglesville crossing 611 and then taking the bridge over the Delaware into NJ. Turn right onto River Rd and the skies the limit. Also if you ride out this way I suggest you avoid 212, 412, 611, Main St in Hellertown, and limit your time on Raubsville Rd/Easton Rd as it is 55mph.


----------

